# Breeder Tanks



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

What are the dimensions of a 75 gal breeder tank and what would be good in there; a serra or pygos? I can get the 75 gal's for 125$ and the 40 gal for 60$. Is this a good deal. Thanks guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

65galhex said:


> What are the dimensions of a 75 gal breeder tank and what would be good in there; a serra or pygos? I can get the 75 gal's for 125$ and the 40 gal for 60$. Is this a good deal. Thanks guys.


A normal 75g is about 48x18x20. Im not sure what a 75g breeder is as I have never heard of it but I have heard of some oddly shapped 75g tanks that had like a 100 footprint and farily shallow.

A 75g tank could hold about 4 adult pygos or up to a 10-12" serra but it is your hoice based on preference. Either price sounds about average. Is the tank new of used? If it is used I would find its condtion then find the retail cost of the tanks around you as they can vary area to area. If the tank is new go to or call around to a couple places to compare prices. A 40b is a nice tank for smaller serras but a 75 will give you alot more optiosn so if you want pygos now or in the future go 75g. 40b would be great for something liek a sanchezi,irritans, or other smaller serras


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet man, thanks cluster. I think Im going to see if I cant get a combined discount and get one of each.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The bigger the better... get the 75g for a small Pygo shoal (for a long while) or a medium sized Serra...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea its a preety good deal, honestly i would go with a big a$$ rhom


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> yea its a preety good deal, honestly i would go with a big a$$ rhom


x2


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I just emailed the guy, he said i could get both for 150$ Im taking it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

email him to ask the dimentions and tanks age. Unless the tank is pretty new those prices are not a ton under retail at least where I am. I believe 75g near me are about 150$ and 40B 60-100 so unless the tanks are pretty new you don't save a ton and you may want to price out what they retail for in your area new.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

The tanks are brand new. I have looked locally and there isnt much of a selection and the likelyhood is I would have to order online. then I would get slammed for shipping so that would suck. I also peruse the classifieds from time to time, but for some reason those have been empty lately. Thanks for the replies though. And I am still waiting on the dimensions of the 75 because I am curious also.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for new that is a pretty good price. most 75g are 48x18 but I have heard of some shallow ones that are like 72x18x13 wich is a sweet footprint for the size though i have only heard of a couple people with this tank size.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

It would be awesome if it was 60in long. 72 is a longggg tank. I do however like a more shallow tank. I would love to have a sweet Rhom or something in the 75


----------

